# I'm suddenly very worried!



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Today we took our little Pablo out with us for a car ride and ran a couple errands. We were gone for approximately 3 hours. So towards the end of our travels on the way home, he peed all inside my hooded sweater where he was curled up in a little ball. I looked at his penis and it looked almost like a blob of thick, cloudy goo at the tip. The roads are very bumpy this time of year so it's understandable and we were gone for quite a while. The odd thing is he wasn't wet. When I got home I took off my close, obviously LOL, and decided to smell the large wet spot under where he was curled up. It had little to no odor which was mildly sweet. I know human urine can smell sweet when people have diabetes so I am now very worried. I think I am going to schedule a trip to the vet very soon. Can anyone provide any insight temporarily until I get him in to the vet?

Thanks,

Josh & Ashley

PS. I smelt his urine on the pee pad inside and it smells very normal like urine should, slighly foul.

And just now as I was about to finish typing this I looked behind me and caught him peeing on the rug. He usually goes on the pee pad but lately a couple times he has went on the rug. Anyways I smelt it this time (which is only about half hour after the car incident) and it smells normal, not sweet.  I am very confused and worried.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a urinary tract infection. I'd take him in and have them do a urinalysis. He probably has an infection, especially with the discharge and the unusual odor.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i was going to guess uti as well sometimes when people get bad utis they can have thick urine like cream thick


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses! I thought about UTI also because of the goo but what I am really worried about is the sweet smelling urine. I will get him to the vet ASAP and let you all know how it goes!

Thanks,
Josh & Ashley


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Pablo into the vet today surprisingly. Thank goodness everything seems to be ok! Tests came back all normal no proteins or glucose, specific gravity was in an excellent range the vet said. She told me minimal amount of discharge can be normal in male's and he seems just fine!!! I am so relieved I thought my little love was sick. /Phew


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad little pablo is fine hes to cute to be sick


----------

